# texas ebony from bluestingray



## dean jordan (Jul 8, 2012)

Here are a couple of pices of texas ebony from blue stingray. They are from the log at the bottom of page 20 in his post.
The vase is 30in tall The bowl is 12in diameter. Coring that sucker out to geta smaller nested bowl was about the hardest thing Ive done on a lathe.
The vase looks top heavy but it is my poor photography at work.
comments and critiques welcome
Dean


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful turnings.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 8, 2012)

Wowsers Dean!
That's some purty wood, and you've done it justice!

Beautiful!

p


----------



## DKMD (Jul 8, 2012)

That's pretty stuff and a phenomenal looking finish! I wouldn't even know where to begin photographing something as tall as that vase… The good news is that it doesn't matter since I don't know how to turn something that large either.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

outstanding work  duckman


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 8, 2012)

Fabulous work Dean! 

The vase looks about 8". 30" is too far out of my grasp. I would really like to handle that vase. I've been want'n to turn a vessel for a while now. This transaction with Dean is as closest as I have been able to get. Its perfect!


(thought in my head)
Are you familiar with smokey quarts? I wanna use it as a filler when I get a chance. 

This is copper shavings/black sand/clear epoxy that I'm currenty trying.
http://i49.Rule #2/albums/f257/Jerrywashere/IMG_5259.jpg


----------



## tz23 (Jul 18, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> Here are a couple of pices of texas ebony from blue stingray. They are from the log at the bottom of page 20 in his post.
> The vase is 30in tall The bowl is 12in diameter. Coring that sucker out to geta smaller nested bowl was about the hardest thing Ive done on a lathe.
> The vase looks top heavy but it is my poor photography at work.
> comments and critiques welcome
> Dean



Very Nice! Thanks for posting.
TZ23


----------



## phinds (Jul 18, 2012)

Really pretty stuff.


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 19, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Wowsers Dean!
> ...



Yeah :no dice. more please: well, :teethlaugh::teethlaugh: i found it first so its mine! i will sell it to ya at a reduced price though.


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 20, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> All gator s**t aside how did the T. Ebony cut and curl and sand. It's been a while. I have cut some B&W this year and it was great cutting. Your pieces sure look good and big.


aside from being dense and heavy the ebony turned well with minimal
sandingThe dust will stain your hands and everything else in your shop black.which will not wash off!Taes an amazing finish when sanded to 600 
waiting to see how stable but no cracks yet,My favorite woob this week
Dean


----------



## dean jordan (Jul 20, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Wowsers Dean!
> ...


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 20, 2012)

dean jordan said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > txpaulie said:
> ...


----------



## Bluestingray (Jul 26, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> All gator s**t aside how did the T. Ebony cut and curl and sand. It's been a while. I have cut some B&W this year and it was great cutting. Your pieces sure look good and big.



Mr Baccus, your package of ebony is on the way.  if you could kindly post your thought on this wood, thanks.


----------

